# Dwarf sag and crispus not doing yellowing/melting



## Andrewde (Jan 18, 2016)

So my set up is 90 gallons with 2 eheim canisters 1-2215 and 1-2213 eheim jäger 200w heater temp set at 80degress aquatic life 48" marquis T5 HO marine dual with 12 hour timer 1-T5 HO 6,000k 54w CB bulb and 1- T5 HO 54w 45" Red wave wave point bulb 100 pounds of Eco-complete fluorite red substrate
I have 60 dwarf sag
8 Anubis, petite nana
8oz Java moss
3 aponogeton crispus
3 anubias coffeefolia
Bunch of creeping Charlie (micromeria brownei)
3 sword, red Rubin (echinodorus 'Rubin' bareroot')
And 1 xxL anubias hastifolia 
Right now I have 19 serpea tetras in the tank I set this tank up all at once on 1/8/16 and am awaiting ammonia spike I have not had one yet. The ph is about 7.8 I have two xxL Malaysian wood
I don't know what's wrong everything is looking health but the dwarf sag and crispus the sag is turning yellow and browning but no holes and strong looking roots crispus is just looking week and is kind of melting some leaves and browning on others I did declorinate water with prime before adding it to the tank haven't used any other additives or co2 the Java moss is browning also. Can someone please help figure out what's wrong.

I tried to add a photo of the set up day after adding fish


----------



## Andrewde (Jan 18, 2016)

New tank


----------



## Andrewde (Jan 18, 2016)

What's happening to sag image


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Welcome to APC!

Your tank is only 10 days old. Turn down the heater to 74, and give everything another 2-3 weeks to settle in.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I agree with Michael. I'd wait a few more weeks before worrying about plant issues. The sag don't look deficient to me. Perhaps damage from moving the plants to the new tank?

I can't see the damage on the crispus from the photos.


----------



## Andrewde (Jan 18, 2016)

74degress is that warm enough for the fish I thought they liked it at 78?
Thanks for y'alls feedback


----------



## Andrewde (Jan 18, 2016)

Would anyone recommend dosing flourish or/and excel?

Also ones the tank is cycled fully I plan on putting a peters elephant nose fish in any thoughts? Is my lighting adequate?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

78 is fine too, 74 won't kill them, and will probably prolong their life a bit.

For ferts I recommend getting dry fertilizers from online and dosing them like that, it costs much much less since liquid fertilizers have been diluted and you end up paying for water.

As for cycling, if you have enough plants in the tank then there is no real nitrogen cycle because the plants use up the ammonia before it can be converted to nitrite and nitrate. Cycles are in non-planted tanks only.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Here is an excellent article about how we keep our aquaria too warm: http://www.seriouslyfish.com/whaddaya-mean-too-hot/


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

For your plant selection you could get away without dosing and just rely on fish waste/food. You don't have many heavy root feeders so if anything I'd just buy a bottle of osmocote plus and make your own root tabs to fertilize the swords and sags. To cover some micros/macros just buy a bottle of seachem flourish comprehensive and just dose when you remember. 

I'm no expert in fertilization but I do like to keep a lot of my tanks super low tech with minimal maintenance. Just don't over do the lights and you shouldn't have any trouble with algae (maybe get 2-3 ottos or a nerite to clean up soft brown algaes). If you keep the tank well balanced all you have to do is feed, top off the water when it drops (i don't do water changes anymore, but I mostly keep shrimp so you might still want to do a wc once every month atleast), and dose some ferts when you remember.


----------

